# Extended Magazine Tube



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying an extended magazine tube for the spring snow goose season. The tube I'm looking at would increase the unplugged capacity of my Benelli from 4 rounds to 8. What do you hard-core spring snow goose hunters think of extended magazines? Are there many opportunities to fire more than 4 times at a single flock?


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

I used an 8 round extension for 3 years and the most I ever fired was 6 and that was only because we had birds in the decoys and a lot of birds within 20 yards. That said, the extra rounds are handy for cripples.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kaplan said:


> I'm thinking about buying an extended magazine tube for the spring snow goose season. The tube I'm looking at would increase the unplugged capacity of my Benelli from 4 rounds to 8. What do you hard-core spring snow goose hunters think of extended magazines? Are there many opportunities to fire more than 4 times at a single flock?


For decoying, usually anything after the first 2 shots are crippler shots. This is especially true when they're already flying away. I didn't even pull the plug out of my gun last spring and only a time or two would I have needed more than 3.

My .02


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I agree...I can fit 7-8 shells in my gun with extention on...the only time i ever need it is for cripples or when the action is hot and heavy and I have no time to reload.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I used a magazine extension last year and the only shot more than 5 shells in the decoys twice. Both times we had very large flocks of snows and blues landing in the decoys. It is very nice to have those extra shots for the cripples or as stated before if the action is very hot and heavy. The extension is also very handy for jump shooting, although that is a very heavy shotgun for crawling. Remember, you won't have the same balance with all of that added weight up front.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I dont have an extension but i dont think it would be needed unless you are jumping um'. in that situation though, it would probably be pretty handy!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

When their feet are sticking out over the decoys at point blank range, an extension is VERY handy. :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Tryed taking the plug out of my pump 3.5" 12 a few times but found that I was wasting more shots then I was hitting. To load off 6 or more shots is hard unless you just blast and blast and try to fill the air with pellets and flock shoot. Now jumping is another story, there have been times in the fall I wished I could have taken the plug out of my 10g...would have droped many more brids by doing it. Also the cripple rate goes up. Though I have not gotten into any good situations that having 6 or so shots would have proven viable.


----------

